
Rabbitmq + node.js = rabbit.js - Messaging that just works - tswicegood
http://www.rabbitmq.com/blog/2010/11/12/rabbitmq-nodejs-rabbitjs/
======
sgt
We switched from ActiveMQ (with JMS) to RabbitMQ (with AMQP) on our enterprise
grade application, and we are extremely happy with it. Rock stable, message
delivery always happens quickly (enough), and you can't seem to overwhelm it
with too many messages.

------
kakali
Forget that, use ZeroMQ. Much faster without a buggy erlang server in the
middle.

~~~
rabbitmq
Rabbit.js implements the ZeroMQ patterns in node.js.

Some other things that might help understanding here:

[http://www.rabbitmq.com/blog/2010/09/22/broker-vs-
brokerless...](http://www.rabbitmq.com/blog/2010/09/22/broker-vs-brokerless/)
<http://www.rabbitmq.com/blog/2010/10/18/rabbitmq0mq-bridge/>

The second article is written by one of the main authors of ZeroMQ, and
includes info that may indicate that, as he says: "RabbitMQ and 0MQ are
focusing on different aspects of messaging".

On being "faster", do note that almost all modern messaging software is more
fast enough for web apps which rarely require more than a few 1,000 messages
per second.

I'm sorry you don't like things that are written in Erlang. But there are some
quite good reasons for using it, e.g.
[http://jlouisramblings.blogspot.com/2010/11/on-erlang-
state-...](http://jlouisramblings.blogspot.com/2010/11/on-erlang-state-and-
crashes.html)

